# Heated Salt Spreader



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

We'll see how this works. After having our wet salt freeze this past cold snap we had to try something. Working good today. It was 65 degrees.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the heat source?


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

dieselss said:


> What's the heat source?


Exhaust from tailpipe.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think exhaust has a lot of humidity in it, you might be helping and hurting at the same time.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think exhaust has a lot of humidity in it, you might be helping and hurting at the same time.


It does. It's not so bad for diesels, but a gasoline motor would ideally be N2, CO2, and H20 in the exhaust.

I hope that the other end of the hose exits above the salt. Otherwise it could cause back pressure problems for the engine.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Go with a prewet system at the auger, if u cant unload. Youll never have a jam or freeze again. If you cant afford a commercial system honestly one of the few things you can cost effectively make with the stuff lying around the shop.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Is the hopper double walled? If you ran exhaust there you wouldn't have moisture problem, more like a heat exchanger. The way our season is going I might just run the pipe into the cab.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

As far as adding humidity, the salt is very wet already. My salt supplier delivered it to me in the pouring down rain and it didn't get covered up for a while. We won't be hooking it up if it is a warm storm but thought we would give it a try if needed. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it. I will also let you know if its a failure. Just experimenting.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Prewet at the auger don't solve the frozen mass problem in the hopper. 

I like that idea of just piping it into the double wall area of the spreader though - my like it'd melt the spreader though.....


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

I had actually thought of the double wall idea, piping the heat in the wall but don't know the detailed construction of the spreader. Will the void between the walls allow complete flow or does it have any blockage. Always a chance it might work. As for stainless spreaders, no double wall.


----------



## MR. McBEEVEE (Nov 21, 2008)

Aerospace Eng said:


> It does. It's not so bad for diesels, but a gasoline motor would ideally be N2, CO2, and H20 in the exhaust.
> 
> I hope that the other end of the hose exits above the salt. Otherwise it could cause back pressure problems for the engine.


I may have to do that also but for now, I was hoping the exhaust would escape through the salt granules. I am probably wrong. thanks for your help.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

framer1901 said:


> Prewet at the auger don't solve the frozen mass problem in the hopper.
> 
> I like that idea of just piping it into the double wall area of the spreader though - my like it'd melt the spreader though.....


It absolutely will, especially with those weaker salt dogg motors. Water on salt breaks it up and lets it flow without viberator help. If it really isnt a option though park it inside or unload it if you can. Besides your salt will work better and youll use less if you can wet it at the very least with salt water. No sense spending money on something that dosnt have the advantages of a prewet system.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mudly said:


> It absolutely will, especially with those weaker salt dogg motors. Water on salt breaks it up and lets it flow without viberator help. If it really isnt a option though park it inside or unload it if you can. Besides your salt will work better and youll use less if you can wet it at the very least with salt water. No sense spending money on something that dosnt have the advantages of a prewet system.


I'll tell you what - you come dig my 7cy spreader out one of these nights it freezes up. Spraying down on the auger is pointless when 18" above it is a solid mass.

Pre wetting is a whole nother story


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Im just trying to help out . I don't have issues with my salt freezing up becuase I take precautions. Leaving that much salt in a spreader w/o active use is ridiculous.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mudly said:


> Go with a prewet system at the auger, if u cant unload. Youll never have a jam or freeze again.


How is a preset at the spinner gunna thaw or prevent the salt from freezing exactly?
Where are your theories coming from?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mudly said:


> Im just trying to help out . I don't have issues with my salt freezing up becuase I take precautions. Leaving that much salt in a spreader w/o active use is ridiculous.


Last week I had salt freezing within an hour of loading in the truck...Wet salt freezes...Wet salt freezes real quick when contained in a stainless steel dump box....It's obvious to me you don't spread or deal with a lot of salt


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

It wont keep it from freezing, and its not at the spinner its at the auger thats the the key. But when you spray frozen salt with at the very least just water it breaks it back down. They are no longer theories but real world applications that work. My systems are setup with 2 spray heads at the auger inside the box/dump. You wont need much, generaly 6 gallons brine/ect a ton on the low side. The key is high pressure low flow so you can save on brine and not have to deal with the extra weight of a big tank on top of the spreader weight. Additionally we dont load soaked salt and keep our vboxes and beds tarped and unload when not in use. Salt should always be covered in storage its a epa standard, at least in ohio, i hope that helps dieselss. Defcon to answer your question im giving you the benefit of the doubt, out here in northern ohio specifically Chardon ohio where we average 110 inches of snowfall a season and your location dosnt even do 40. So tell me again i dont spread a lot of salt, you dont know me and i dont know you, i wanted to help with a situation not make assumptions. I just see a lot of people on this site try this and try that, and it cost money and time and it sucks when it dosnt work.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mudly said:


> It wont keep it from freezing, and its not at the spinner its at the auger thats the the key. But when you spray frozen salt with at the very least just water it breaks it back down. They are no longer theories but real world applications that work. My systems are setup with 2 spray heads at the auger inside the box/dump. You wont need much, generaly 6 gallons brine/ect a ton on the low side. The key is high pressure low flow so you can save on brine and not have to deal with the extra weight of a big tank on top of the spreader weight. Additionally we dont load soaked salt and keep our vboxes and beds tarped and unload when not in use. Salt should always be covered in storage its a epa standard, at least in ohio, i hope that helps dieselss. Defcon to answer your question im giving you the benefit of the doubt, out here in northern ohio specifically Chardon ohio where we average 110 inches of snowfall a season and your location dosnt even do 40. So tell me again i dont spread a lot of salt, you dont know me and i dont know you, i wanted to help with a situation not make assumptions. I just see a lot of people on this site try this and try that, and it cost money and time and it sucks when it dosnt work.


I don't care where you live....Your ignorance shines through


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mudly said:


> It wont keep it from freezing, and its not at the spinner its at the auger thats the the key. But when you spray frozen salt with at the very least just water it breaks it back down. They are no longer theories but real world applications that work. My systems are setup with 2 spray heads at the auger inside the box/dump. You wont need much, generaly 6 gallons brine/ect a ton on the low side. The key is high pressure low flow so you can save on brine and not have to deal with the extra weight of a big tank on top of the spreader weight. Additionally we dont load soaked salt and keep our vboxes and beds tarped and unload when not in use. Salt should always be covered in storage its a epa standard, at least in ohio, i hope that helps dieselss. Defcon to answer your question im giving you the benefit of the doubt, out here in northern ohio specifically Chardon ohio where we average 110 inches of snowfall a season and your location dosnt even do 40. So tell me again i dont spread a lot of salt, you dont know me and i dont know you, i wanted to help with a situation not make assumptions. I just see a lot of people on this site try this and try that, and it cost money and time and it sucks when it dosnt work.


I would like to see a pic of your pre-wet at the auger. Tried looking for it on your posted pics but didnt see it. If it works to keep the salt from freezing up why are you running the exhaust in the spreader.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your ignorance shines through


You only think that because you haven't discussed solenoid wiring with him yet.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't care where you live....Your ignorance shines through


I'm still waiting for his solenoid rebuttal......


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright,let's keep it on topic please


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mudly said:


> It wont keep it from freezing, and its not at the spinner its at the auger thats the the key. But when you spray frozen salt with at the very least just water it breaks it back down. They are no longer theories but real world applications that work. My systems are setup with 2 spray heads at the auger inside the box/dump. You wont need much, generaly 6 gallons brine/ect a ton on the low side. The key is high pressure low flow so you can save on brine and not have to deal with the extra weight of a big tank on top of the spreader weight. Additionally we dont load soaked salt and keep our vboxes and beds tarped and unload when not in use. Salt should always be covered in storage its a epa standard, at least in ohio, i hope that helps dieselss. Defcon to answer your question im giving you the benefit of the doubt, out here in northern ohio specifically Chardon ohio where we average 110 inches of snowfall a season and your location dosnt even do 40. So tell me again i dont spread a lot of salt, you dont know me and i dont know you, i wanted to help with a situation not make assumptions. I just see a lot of people on this site try this and try that, and it cost money and time and it sucks when it dosnt work.


Can you please explain how salt freezing up in the middle of the spreader is reduced or eliminated by spraying brine on salt that is at the auger?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Can you please explain how salt freezing up in the middle of the spreader is reduced or eliminated by spraying brine on salt that is at the auger?


That's a rabbit hole you don't wanna go down Jarret ....Although he is from Ohio


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Can you please explain how salt freezing up in the middle of the spreader is reduced or eliminated by spraying brine on salt that is at the auger?


I'm curious too!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Seems it would be a lot less headaches to just carry a couple of cases of windshield washer fluid...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Seems it would be a lot less headaches to just carry a couple of cases of windshield washer fluid...


But not as *******


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

dieselss said:


> I'm still waiting for his solenoid rebuttal......


I dont have one, i didnt disagree with you, but i think i was misinterpreted. The selinoid that was being used whether it was the wrong one or the right one can be wired as a grounded or ungrounded circuit. And it may have been you that brought up one of the wiring diagrams for the selinoid that was being used as a ungrounded circuit that used the mini post as a ground, that same selinoid can also be wired as a grounded circuit using the mounts. Im not sure what the actual outcome or the solution was but we both questioned the solenoid type and grounding including any mechanical resistance.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mudly said:


> I dont have one, i didnt disagree with you, but i think i was misinterpreted. The selinoid that was being used whether it was the wrong one or the right one can be wired as a grounded or ungrounded circuit. And it may have been you that brought up one of the wiring diagrams for the selinoid that was being used as a ungrounded circuit that used the mini post as a ground, that same selinoid can also be wired as a grounded circuit using the mounts. Im not sure what the actual outcome or the solution was but we both questioned the solenoid type and grounding including any mechanical resistance.


Except that you were wrong. Either of the solenoids being discussed 100%, absolutely, positively, will not work without a ground wire hooked up to one of the small studs. No matter what surface it's mounted to. Period.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Can you please explain how salt freezing up in the middle of the spreader is reduced or eliminated by spraying brine on salt that is at the auger?


Sure. So when i say at the auger thats where the nozzels are. However, and i sure theres a million ways to do this. The nozzels on my system are pointed up and I chose to go with a high pressure low flow system. For those that dont now what that means... not a lot of liquid coming out at a super fast rate. Just like a pressure washer in regards to a easy example, less water just coming out faster. Prior to my prewetting whether it be brine or somthing else i never really had issues with a huge solid mass forming maybe becuase of the precautions i took, stated previously. Now i did have jams (from frozen chunks jaming the auger or pluging the baffle) and i actually regreted buying auger spreaders instead of chain spreaders. However through turmoil i did a bunch of research slept on it and studied our odot trucks and imlemented a generic prewet system with the help of a company that sells prewet systems through geomelt. I had most of the stuff for it lying around the shop but i did buy the auger nozzles relays and boom nozzels from them. Ive always noticed when unjamming how efficient running water would break up the mass and just flow to the spinner (wich i think the hole windex thing sounds like a awesome quick fix, does it increase the effectivness of salt?) So just through studying and nessecity i pointed the nozzels up. I didnt nessecarlly install the prewet system to stop the salt from freezing i really needed it to increase the efficiency of salt. I bought over a 100 tons of salt last year and i feel like that was a lot for little old me and its not getting any cheaper. However as a result im not having issues with salt masses clogging or jamming my baffles, and empty,the spray makes it almost to the top of the spreader. I cant say for sure if it will stop salt from freezing in the box maybe thats just the precautions i take but it does increase the effectiveness of salt and breaks down masses. I hope thats clear enough to resolve any confusion.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Except that you were wrong. Either of the solenoids being discussed 100%, absolutely, positively, will not work without a ground wire hooked up to one of the small studs. No matter what surface it's mounted to. Period.


Oh i was going off of the wireing schematics that were on the website. The relay will work as a grounded mount if its wired correctly To be used as a grounded circuit. Just not for that particular system? I was under the assumption someone was saying the mount wasnt a ground on a 4 post relay.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mudly said:


> ? I was under the assumption someone was saying the mount wasnt a ground on a 4 post relay.


Here, let me say it a different way. "The mount isn't a ground on these 4 posts relays"


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mudly said:


> Oh i was going off of the wireing schematics that were on the website. The relay will work as a grounded mount if its wired correctly To be used as a grounded circuit. Just not for that particular system? I was under the assumption someone was saying the mount wasnt a ground on a 4 post relay.


On a 4 post solenoid with a metal mounting point as you say, that is used in said setup, show me the wiring diagrams you are referring to......


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mudly said:


> I was under the assumption someone was saying the mount wasnt a ground on a 4 post relay.


I said it, all me


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

dieselss said:


> On a 4 post solenoid with a metal mounting point as you say, that is used in said setup, show me the wiring diagrams you are referring to......


Tagg me in the post again so i can look up that relay again. Or i can just take a picture of any of my 4 post ford ignition relays lol. If you mean in said setup as just fleetflex then no i think you stated that they absolutely had to be wired as a ungrounded circuit.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mudly said:


> Or i can just take a picture of any of my 4 post ford ignition relays lol.


Please remind me of where we were discussing Ford ignitions.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mudly said:


> Sure. So when i say at the auger thats where the nozzels are. However, and i sure theres a million ways to do this. The nozzels on my system are pointed up and I chose to go with a high pressure low flow system. For those that dont now what that means... not a lot of liquid coming out at a super fast rate. Just like a pressure washer in regards to a easy example, less water just coming out faster. Prior to my prewetting whether it be brine or somthing else i never really had issues with a huge solid mass forming maybe becuase of the precautions i took, stated previously. Now i did have jams (from frozen chunks jaming the auger or pluging the baffle) and i actually regreted buying auger spreaders instead of chain spreaders. However through turmoil i did a bunch of research slept on it and studied our odot trucks and imlemented a generic prewet system with the help of a company that sells prewet systems through geomelt. I had most of the stuff for it lying around the shop but i did buy the auger nozzles relays and boom nozzels from them. Ive always noticed when unjamming how efficient running water would break up the mass and just flow to the spinner (wich i think the hole windex thing sounds like a awesome quick fix, does it increase the effectivness of salt?) So just through studying and nessecity i pointed the nozzels up. I didnt nessecarlly install the prewet system to stop the salt from freezing i really needed it to increase the efficiency of salt. I bought over a 100 tons of salt last year and i feel like that was a lot for little old me and its not getting any cheaper. However as a result im not having issues with salt masses clogging or jamming my baffles, and empty,the spray makes it almost to the top of the spreader. I cant say for sure if it will stop salt from freezing in the box maybe thats just the precautions i take but it does increase the effectiveness of salt and breaks down masses. I hope thats clear enough to resolve any confusion.


Ok. Prewet no matter where you're spraying it will not solve the issue of salt freezing in the spreader. The only way to solve that issue is to not let it freeze in the first place by spreading it very quickly when temps are that cold.

Heating the spreader might help, but I doubt you'd get enough heat around it to really make a difference.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ok. Prewet no matter where you're spraying it will not solve the issue of salt freezing in the spreader. The only way to solve that issue is to not let it freeze in the first place by spreading it very quickly when temps are that cold.
> 
> Heating the spreader might help, but I doubt you'd get enough heat around it to really make a difference.


Ok, but i dont have masses forming? Ive personally considered coils and stuff myself. The whole exhaust thing could be genius if implemented correctly but i think maybe we are fixing a problem that is preventable in the first place?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Please remind me of where we were discussing Ford ignitions.


We weren't lol. Just giving an example where a 4 post relay is wired to use the bracket as a ground. I only brought it up becuase i can see my truck from the office window.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

MR. McBEEVEE said:


> We'll see how this works. After having our wet salt freeze this past cold snap we had to try something. Working good today. It was 65 degrees.
> 
> View attachment 189990
> 
> ...


Is this what they call a game changer?

Looks pretty billy to me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mudly said:


> We weren't lol. Just giving an example where a 4 post relay is wired to use the bracket as a ground. I only brought it up becuase i can see my truck from the office window.


If you are using a true ford starter solenoid as a plow solenoid then say so, all your explaining was about the solenoid in the picture. No where was it stated that you were talking about a different one.
I posted wiring diagrams proving you wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Go with a prewet system at the auger, if u cant unload. Youll never have a jam or freeze again. If you cant afford a commercial system honestly one of the few things you can cost effectively make with the stuff lying around the shop.


Huh????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> I bought over a 100 tons of salt last year and i feel like that was a lot


110" of snow and 100 tons of salt...I bow to your wisdom.

I can and have gone through that much in an ice storm. Or 2 good nights of snow.

As the others have said...prewet systems do NOTHING to prevent salt from freezing. Doesn't matter where the nozzles are pointed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I missed the 100 tons of salt per season. That’s BIG TIME!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I missed the 100 tons of salt per season. That's BIG TIME!


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

To try to get this back on topic, my articulated truck with the pusher has a heated bed, and it is somewhat common on the beds of this type of truck so that dirt, etc. doesn't freeze in them in winter. The ribs on the outside of the dump bed are hollow, and exhaust is routed through a large channel on the bottom to them, and then to the large channel that forms the top edge. The exhaust runs forward through that channel and then out two small holes at the top of the dump bed just behind the cab.

While it is effective at keeping wet dirt from sticking in freezing weather, I don't know if it would keep the middle of a salt pile dry, or dry it out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Some dump trucks do that as well, however, they do tend to rot out faster


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Darn, I'm working to much this week. Had to read all 3 pages at once. Great comments, I have nothing to add. Except there's nothing wrong with cutting to the chase and admitting your wrong. I do it all the time,saves me from the effort of desperately trying to save face! I learned this years ago when I was newly married.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I throw in hand warmers when loading. Comes out gritty of those crunchy packets.. 2 birds 1 stone


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Luther said:


> Looks pretty billy to me.


Leave me out of this...


----------

